# Sticky  $500 Home Theater System Recommendations



## Sonnie

This thread will be for home theater systems priced at approximately $500 (excluding the video display). 

Systems must include a home theater receiver, Blu-ray player and a 5.1 speaker system.

If you have any recommendations, please post them below.

*THIS IS NOT A DISCUSSION THREAD!*

If you want to discuss a system listed here, please create a separate thread and link to it here. This is ONLY for system recommendations.


----------



## lsiberian

My behringer based $500 system is 

Total Price 521.18(Standalone blu-ray player, Full home theater including a decent sub, good speakers and an HDMI repeating receiver)

107.69
1 pairs Behringer 2030p
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/321847-REG/Behringer_B2030P_B2030P_2_Way_Passive.html
(lay one on side if necessary for center, save the extra as a spare in case the kids decide to play with one.)
49.99 Onkyo DN-3XA 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Way-Bass-Reflex-Bookshelf-Speaker-Pair/1.html
179.99
Onkyo TX-SR308
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...SR308-5.1-Channel-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.htm
94.85
Dayton SUB-80
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635
88.66
Blu-ray player
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1280870394&sr=8-17

It's not easy to hit the price point and maintain quality. It was much easier before TSC shutdown.


----------



## DocFJ

This is pretty similar to what I have now (I have a 6.1 setup with some in-ceilings), and amazing sound for the price:

4 Pioneer SP-BS21 Bookshelf Speakers at $79/pair
1 Pioneer SP-C22 or 21 Center at $99 or so
1 Dayton Sub-800 Subwoofer at $89
1 Denon 5.1 Receiver refurbished from Accessories4less $129 or so

This comes to $475, so if you find everything on sale, you could squeeze in a Sony BDP-1100 for around $69

Here is a great review of the Dayton Sub paired with the Pioneer bookshelf speakers.


----------



## Sonnie

Denon AVR-E200 5.1 Channel 3D Pass Through Home Theater AV Receiver $199

Sony BDP-S3100 Blu-ray Disc Player with Wi-Fi $78.00

Yamaha NS-SP1800BL 5.1 Speaker System $119

*Total $396*

Or with a Polk 5.1 speaker system... *$526*

Polk Audio RM705 5.1 Speaker System $249


----------



## zieglj01

Denon/Boston 1513/MCS160 - receiver/speaker system
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...stem-w/Boston-Acoustics-Speakers/1.html#!more

Yamaha S473 Bluray player
http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/YAMBDS473BL/YAMAHA-BD-S473-Blu-ray-Player/1.html

For $360.00


----------



## Master Mind

I feel my research is almost completed. Happy to see that. Thanks to share this brilliant matter.


----------



## Aculous

Denon AVRS500BT
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...MKS-rqdiMUCFWgV7AodJjgADg&Q=&is=REG&A=details
or 
Yamaha RX-V377
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1026866-REG/yamaha_rx_v377bl_5_1_channel_av.html
or
Denon AVR1513
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...3-5.1ch-home-theater-receiver-3d-ready/1.html

Dayton 5.1 kit
http://www.parts-express.com/51-home-theater-package-10-powered-subwoofer--300-694

Samsung J5100
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1125868-REG/samsung_bd_j5100_za_bd_j5100_smart_blue_ray.html

$535
or 
$465
or
$438


----------



## enigami

The DVDO Matrix44 would with 4K support, typically 899.00, but only 349.99 here https://bzbexpress.com/MATRIX-4x4/4...MI-Matrix-Switch-UHD-RS232-IR-IP-by-DVDO.html


----------

